# Need small guide bushing for Ryobi model 160U



## clockwork (Oct 14, 2019)

I have several routers, two are Sears and one is a Ryobi model 160U. I honestly don't remember why I got the Ryobi but it was probably for use with bits that had the roller bearing guides. The Ryobi is an old model but it is easy to adjust the height and I would like to use it for routing with a guide bushing but there is no guide bushings available for it from Ryobi. Is there a universal base plate I can get that will accept small guide bushings or do I have to make one? I'm cutting small parts on a jig I built and the bigger Sears router is a true pain to adjust and the smaller one might work but I have it mounted in a table for cutting work. The Ryobi router has 4 base plate screws where the others have only three. I believe I could make a Ryobi 160U base plate that will accept the guide bushing for the Sears router but I sure wish I could find a factory made one or a universal one that will fit. I can't afford to buy another router being long time retired. 

Thanks in advance for any help or info,
Charlie


----------



## clockwork (Oct 14, 2019)

Well I went and ordered a universal plate that included a bunch of different size bushing guides. This will go on the larger of my Sears routers since I robbed the plate off of it and modified it to fit my Ryobi. It works just fine and allows me to adjust the height much faster for what I'm doing.

Hope everyone has a good day,
Charlie


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you need a really small guide bushing, look at an inlay kit. They are relatively cheap, and probably the smallest bushing out there

https://www.amazon.com/POWERTEC-Tem...ywords=router+inlay+kit&qid=1571423159&sr=8-5


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wonder what Barb (OutoftheWoodwork) is using? Nice you found a solutions so fast.


----------



## clockwork (Oct 14, 2019)

kp91 said:


> If you need a really small guide bushing, look at an inlay kit. They are relatively cheap, and probably the smallest bushing out there
> 
> That inlay kit idea is interesting. Need to look into that! I don't have enough posts to have that URL on here right now but I copied it to my files for later use.


----------

